# Protecting bare steel



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Is there a way to protect bare steel body panels before priming please


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

As a follow up I read that "Metal Prep" will keep rust at bay. However for how long and what is advised to then prime at a later date.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

What is it you're trying to do?

Is your metal rust free if so why do you need anything prior to painting?

Or are you looking to leave it for a while unpainted? If so I'd use something like Bilt Hamber dynax UC which will protect it but can then be removed when you get round to painting.

Metal prep is for prep for rusted metal prior to painting and/or rust treatment or at least that's my understanding.

Might get better responses if you explain exactly what you're trying to achieve :thumb:


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

My apologies I did not make myself clear. Because I will be stripping panels using paint remover (1947 Mg) over a period of time I'll hoping to delay "flash" rusting to enable a number of panels to be 2K primed together. Using an inflatable booth and the necessary safety equipment means being able to prevent rusting will have obvious advantages over repeated set up time.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

jddevel said:


> My apologies I did not make myself clear. Because I will be stripping panels using paint remover (1947 Mg) over a period of time I'll hoping to delay "flash" rusting to enable a number of panels to be 2K primed together. Using an inflatable booth and the necessary safety equipment means being able to prevent rusting will have obvious advantages over repeated set up time.


If you're storing indoors i wouldn't think the flash rusting would be bad and a light sand prior to paint would take any off.

If not then my advice would be dynax-uc which should protect it and can easily be removed when you get round to painting.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

jobs like that at home...i would strip and repair one panel /section at a time and epoxy primer it at the end of the day or as soon as its ready

saves unnecessary steps


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I heard or read somewhere it can take as little as 15 minutes for rust to start to form.

I would think once a panel is ready it needs priming pronto.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Google AFC-50


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Surely as a grease this will cause problems when spraying over OR is it easily removed with a decreaser. Problem as I see it is removal if so in the "nooks and cranies"


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

jddevel said:


> Surely as a grease this will cause problems when spraying over OR is it easily removed with a decreaser. Problem as I see it is removal if so in the "nooks and cranies"


It's not a grease, you can spray it on [like you would WD-40].

I use it on machines like a lathe, milling machine etc. I'm pretty sure panel wipe or thinners would remove it.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I heard or read somewhere it can take as little as 15 minutes for rust to start to form.
> 
> I would think once a panel is ready it needs priming pronto.


I would find that surprising Andy unless its outdoors or open to the elements.

I've sheet metal i use for welding. Sits in my garage for months with very little rust forming.


----------

